# 2wwand going mad! Convinced it's not worked :( HELP please!



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I having a really bad time at the moment! On Tues I had 2, 5 day blasts transferred and I am convinced it's not working! Also got a letter from the hospital to say our other embies could not be freezed so this is our last shot really!

Has anyone got any hints that could help me? Positive stories as I am going mad! Can't stop the tears! I am not confident at all!

Sorry for the rant! Belle xxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

HI

What makes you think it hasn't worked?

F x


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure just that hasn't worked in the past! and I have been stressing a little. 

This time round is so much more harder x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

All this is so difficult.

I was seriously stressed during my last treatment and read a recent article that should stress does not affect outcome of tx. It is so easy to symptom spot but some people I know got absolutely no symptoms and got a bfp and not just that a lot of the symptoms that people get with the onset of AF are the same as those suggesting a BFP. So it is all just so confusing.

It is still very early days and what has gone in the past is not a prediction necessarily of what is to come.

I will have everything crossed that you get your much wanted BFP.

Good luck.

xx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind response. My head is all over the place as most of us! 

suppose not much I can do but sit here and hope! x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

oh hun, the two week wait is definitely hell. Only thing I can say is stay in your happy bubble of being pregnant until proved otherwise. Good luck x


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Awww thanks Maisyz, just had a rubbish last few days! The 2ww is torture! x


----------



## Lollipop2010 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi belle

Just wanted to say hi as I'm in the same position. I had deivf transfer of 2 frozen embryos on Tuesday. Test date is the 16th. I have been really teary today. Its like all the emotions of the last 2 weeks have come out. I've convinced myself it hasnt worked for no reason other than I dont feel different. Of course its way too soon and we both just want time to hurry up to test day.this whole journey is so up and down. Be kind to yourself this next week. Do u have a partner, friends or family you can be around or talk to, to support u thru? Wishing you lots of positive vibes and baby dust hun. X


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Lollipop

I am 9 weeks pregnant and still feel no different. I convinced myself that AF was coming and I had a bfn and even posted as such on here and arranged my next tx moves and then was proven otherwise.

Am hoping the 2WW goes speedily for you both and that you get the results you so desire.

Lots of love

F x


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Lollipop,

I am exactly like you full of emotions and don't feel any different! Only thing is I have sore boobs one min then not the next but they were sore throughout the whole treatment. Yes I have a lovely partner who is alot more positive than me! He thinks it will work this time no idea why he is so positive though! So you test just after me, how you feeling today?? Do you have a partner to support you? My cousin is very suportive so I just rant at her all the time poor girl ha! She is telling me there is no reason to think it hasnt worked yet and to keep positive but its sooooooooo hard as you know. This is our last chance really as we have no frosties.

Fraggles - Congrats on your BFP!! Thats great news!! Bet you still can't beleive it! Wishing you lots of luck hun!!

Belle x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi No can't quite believe it but also had another FF who was so negative after her ET and very despondent that she only had one transferred she was so negative that it hadn't worked and just posted bfp and another who had tx in South Africa, faced a stressful journey back with long delays who has also got a bfp and thought all that stress had messed up her chances. So I have everything crossed that everything is going to work out just fine for you both. xxxx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Belle - I think I'm one of the ladies that Fraggles referred to! I had no symptoms at all until just before my BFP, and it looks like I may be pg with twins as my HCG levels are so high! I've been pg before and this was my 10th round of tx, so you would think that I would know all the signs! It was only the day before my BFP when I started getting a nasty taste in my mouth that I realised it might be a positive - up until then, any symptoms could be put down to the progesterone.

Please just try to relax and keep distracted - I found books, magazines and DVDs all really useful at this stage!

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness Rose yes you were - hello lovely to keeping seeing you!


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Rose,  a big congrats to you    and poss twins how exciting!!

I am been quite stressed since tues so that was another factor of me thinking it hasn't worked! Tummy was hard but isn't now, just reading into everything at the moment! It gets harder each time doesn't it? Not as strong this time!

Think I will try and distract myself and watch some sex and the city haha!!

Thanks Belle xxx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Belle - I really don't think stress makes much of a difference to the outcome. My flight back from Cape Town was delayed by 18 hours and I spent a very stressful time queueing in the airport, being bussed to and from a hotel in Central Cape Town for an overnight stay and then an 11 hour daytime flight home! I know of another FFer who even ended up in hospital between her EC and ET due to a surgical error during her EC and got a BFP - and this was an incredibly stressful experience!

Sex and the City DVD sounds like a great idea! 

Rose xx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

o my god Rose that sounds awful! I hate being delayed at any time!

Not much I can do until test day I suppose just pray it's our time!

Thanks for your reasuring messages xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Lollipop, and Belleo603,
Just to say I'm exactly in the same boat as you. Due to test on 16th, and like you haven't  got any real symptoms, had a few 'twinges' over the wk-end but hardly noticed them, and feel really insecure about it. boobs aren't even sore  . We had deivf at CRea, Valencia. and I had a bfp last time, but I haven't got any real positive vibes this time..although keep seeing  pregnant women everywhere  typical isnt' it? hope its a good omen  

Best of luck ladies!!
Ali Xxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

ps Big Congrats to Rose and Fraggles.  lots of prayers for your embies!  Ali Xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hope all those waiting to test, get good news and get your BFP's.  The 2ww is the pits.  I was convinced it hadn't worked and we even discussed adoption, as this was our final attempt.  I found that it was emotionally knocking the stuffing out of me, and my DH was worried about me, so we decided I would have this third attempt and then call it a day.  Hard I know, because we had previously decided that I would have three OE goes and then one attempt at DE.  I had resigned myself to it not working and was going to send off for the adoption pack once I reached OTD (my DH didn't want me to do it before just in case - he was always more positive than me).  During the last week I suffered some very severe AF pains and hot flushes.  I really thought the    was on her way.  Plus my clinic told me not to symptom spot (very very hard not to) as the pessaries I was given would give side effects similar to those you would experience if you are pregnant.  Well, I received a shock on OTD we got a positive result.  I am still very cautious having had a m/c before, but what I wanted to say to you is that it's not over until OTD.  Good luck everyone.  xxx


----------



## Redsky3 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi there

I would like to join in please, I am to on my 2ww after DE transfer on Sunday 1st May in Barcelona. 
I have to say the 1st week last week was grand, i was sleeping a lot(Had to Basically I picked up a chronic Chest Infection) so i confined to my bed.... This week feeling slightly improved, have started to get out a bit and move around more, left the house today for the first time in over week.  , I am tired now, but no so bad..   
Its so hard trying to stay positive, and thinking i  dont have any symptoms, no funny smells, a few cramps, similar to AF, hoping she doesnt arrive,   
DH on other hand is so positive like some else posted there, he says it will work, but if you dont want it to work well it wont? I know he is right, right from the start he said that it will work, and 98% time i believe him, but its so hard, when you dont know what to expect, because others posts that they have this and they felt that or they taking long hours to get home and still come out with BFP.. ITs Luck really, I think its always been luck. 
So my testing day is the 16th may..  So ladies its all about been positive,   stop thinking ,  don't let anything negative creep in. and a lot hope and a lot luck  !!!! oh yeah and hugs


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I can see that I am not the only one going  
I have had a great tx until I had my ET and then all the emotions started to drive me crazy

At the very beginning I kind of convinced myself that this had not worked and I have really struggled to start thinking positive again.  I am now more positive, but really wanting to test now!!

With regards to symptoms, they have varied.  Started with pain around the ovaries and sore boobs, then AF cramps but no AF and right now I feel  nothing!!!

Good luck for everybody


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I see there are a few of us going a little mad on this 2ww (it's a nightmare!) I am still not positive at all and convinced today I have been getting AF pains even though my period isn't even due for a week! I did have really sore boobs but they have calmed down alot now. And all I am seeing and hearing about is pregnant ladies aswell, work is full of them and my bro's gf is pregnant and they find out the sex of their baby a couple of days after my OTD! Eeeekkkkk!

Thank you Gypsymoon for your msg that is a little reassuring and congrats to you on your BFP! it gets harder the more along you get in your treatment I think!  

Lets hope we all finally get the results we wish for - fingers crossed. Belle x


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Belle, I was exactly the same with the AF cramps but they seem to have stopped now for last two days. I also had sore boobs but this has also stopped.  I do not know what to expect or not to expect
so rather crazy!

And yes, only pregnant women around. I went to Tesco Sunday and I saw five within ten minutes! What is going on?? Hope it is our turn next


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

The_girl,

Seems to be alot more pregnant ladies than usual! it's getting really hard now lol! 

Fingers crossed thats us aswell, but I am just not positive at all  

My emotions are everywhere! What are we like lol!
xx


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry ladies, but can u help?

I am on 11dp2dt. I meant to test on Saturday but could not wait so done it this morning. I had a BFP!!! Is this reliable as I have done it that early??


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

The_girl,

WOW!!! I am unsure about testing early etc as my AF has always arrived before OTD so I never tested early as I knew it hadn't worked!

But congrats on your BFP!! I have seen a few girls on here who have tested early and it has stayed as BFP! Thats all the help I can be though I am afraid hun! I would also test on your OTD aswell but hopefully you are pregnant chick!

Today I feel soooooooooooo tired and hot! Keep getting mad hot flushes I know the weather is nice but I am never this hot every other second grrrrrr! 

Keep me informed on your tests hun!! Belle x


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Belle0603,

I am due to test on 17th May, this is our 2nd attempt & I must say this time seems so differant.
I have been getting bad cramps & really sore B**Bs which i didn't experience last time.

Do you still feel as though it hasn't worked for yourself? I have been thinking it hasn't worked for me since Sunday. 
Its hard to switch off & not things about it 

Fingers crossed for you hun   xxx


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Belle, I phoned clinic today and they told me that it is looking good for me    They told me that I must test on Saturday again and let them know result, but I am happy.  Going to test tomorrow morning again though I think!

I am also feeling quite hot, not so  much during the day, but first thing in the morning.  Hope you are managing to cope with it relatively well.

Little_Lee, good luck with your test on the 17th xx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

The_girl - Well congrats on your BFP! Fingers crossed for you hun!! I bet you are so excited!! Yes I am super hot every other second! whats that about please? Also feeling light headed every now and again - putting this down to the hot flushes! Is your other half excited?


Hi little-lee - your test day is around same time as me! I am still not feeling positive at all to be honest I think the witch is on her way getting on and off cramps! How are you feeling now? Any better? xx


----------



## Lollipop2010 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi ladies

The_girl - Congratulations. A BFP is a BFP so thats fantastic!

I have also tested today - 10 dp 3dt and it is also a BFP from me! There's been no excitement from me and DH, we've been here before although there is a sense of relief. One set of worries are replaced with another, i've never got past 7 weeks before. Little steps though, I will concentrate on the blood test and result next week and try and not let myself dream (easier said than done). I really don't want this to come crashing down around us again.

Good luck to you all. XX


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Belle, yes my dp is very excited. This morning we were shocked but now we are both excited. I am going to test again tomorrow morning though to be more sure this is for real!

Do u need to work during your 2ww or are u having break? Hope your symptoms will ease soon. I have had AF cramps this evening and some pains on knees which i normally fo when AF is due! So impossible to understand all these simptoms!!!


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Lollipop - Big congrats to you hun!! Another BFP thats great news! I've got everything crossed for you hun! When was your OTD again?  Just take it easy hun but hopefully it'll work out for you  

The_girl - I am at work this week, I took the week off last week after EC and ET. I work in an office so there is not much lifting etc - just sat at my desk most of the day! Did you take a complete break?

I am far to scared to test I think I could test Saturday as thats when I finish my peseries but Tues is 2 weeks since ET so not 100% sure lol!

So happy for you both      xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lollipop, The girl- Big Congrats     Fantastic news!! Stay positive girls 

Belle, I'm like you 11dpast Et and too scared to test!!!  Still not got any real symptoms, apart from strong fleeting pain early this morn, but hoping and praying like everyone else.
Not sure whether to test early Any advice. its driving me mad 
Ali Xxx


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Belle, I am feeling OK today, but i dint want to get to positive As i did last time because i tend to convinced myself its worked!!

I will keep in touch.

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

AliG63, - today I am feeling so bloated and getting cramps every now and again! Deffo think its AF now. I am also now on knicker watch! How you feeling?? I am sooooooo tired feel warn out today!

Does anyone know if i test when stop pesseries or 2 weeks after ET?

xxxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Belle. when are you testing.? I'm 12dp et. Think I might do test tom or Sat, but scared, as not really got symptoms so v nervous, although few people on ff say you can get bfp with little or no symptoms, Still bit worried.. 
Hope you get yr bfp.  cramps is good sign I think as it means embies are implanting. (so long as your not bleeding red blood-that's bit more worrying)
Anyways good luck!!! 
Ali Xxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

AliG,

Hi chick, I am going to test tomorrow i think once i have finished my pesseries. Deffo not testing today (friday 13th)!!!!

Still unsure if tomorrow is correct day i might ring the unit and ask today actually dont wana get false positive that would be heatbreaking. To be honest I am like you hun and to scared to test! AF has always arrived before my OTD in the past so never had this build up! This is my first fresh transfer eeeeekkkkk!! 

How are you feeling today hun? xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Belle,
Feeling ****** off as don't think I'm pregnant..but not sure!!  Least you're getting all the symptoms- lightheaded, hot flushes!- think it's all good signs and the pains shows things are going on. Must do. 
Gonna prob test home tom but feeling really,really nervous    Blimey, all this stress!!!! Better b worth it  
Good luck hun, Ali xxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Ali,

I rang the unit today and they told me to test tomorrow eeeekkkkk! super nervous now! don't wana test incase its bad news!

My cramps feel like AF so am sure it's deffo on it's way!

Try and keep positive luv (says me - pot kettle!)

Let me know how you get on!! xx


----------



## Redsky3 (Aug 24, 2010)

good Luck belle0603 for tomorrow hope test goes well! sending some   !!  and alig63 good luck to you, if you go ahead and do the test. You must be very calm in yourself, personally

I am coward, i really want to do the pee test too, but too afraid so i guess i will be waiting till Monday for the blood test. 

Thats all my clinic will accept is the results from the blood test !! 

Sending you both some    wishing you loads of luck !! x


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Awww thanks Redsky! Soooo nervous about tomorrow!!

Good luck to you aswell, let us know how you get on!

Belle xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Belle and REdsky,  Best of luck, Think i might chicken out and wait til Monday for the HcG test!!  
Will let you know ladies. nervous wreck. Its torture not being able to have a glass of wine (or two) on a Friday night 
Take care. Stay positive  and Keep me posted. Ali Xxxx


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ali,
Spotted your post and just wanted to say that my clinic (Spain) recommend the odd glass of red wine in the 2ww and through the p/g. Helps with the stress levels and good for the blood too!
As for symptoms, I had nothing at all in my last pregnancy, this time around, I knew before the test because I felt so grim.
Lirac x


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Lirac,
That is very comforting. thanks hon.  and 'Congratulation' on your baby.!  Hope youre both doing ok. 
will let you know. going to test Mon now. too scared to test today! 
Ali Xxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Well i've just tested and I got a BFP!!! Soooooo suprised! I have done 2 tests to make sure! 

Ali, have you decided if your testing today? Wishing you lots of luck hun!! Let me know how you get on!

Thank you everyone for all your lovely reassuring messsges!

Belle xx


----------



## Redsky3 (Aug 24, 2010)

belle 0603
You must be over the moon !!


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Redsky- to be honest it really hasn't sunk in!!     just keeping everything crossed now xx


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi ladies mind if I pop in ?? 2mo is d end of my 2ww I do my hpt and bloods on Monday dis is my first time and really feel it didn't work I had a bleed from day 8 really heavy wit clots  but wen I rang clinic they said it sounded all good ?? Very confused !! I just can't wait 2 test 2mo and if I get bfn der is defo vino on d cards  I have 7 snow babies so will have 2 save up 2 do frozen cycle !!


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Meant hpt 2mo lol


----------



## punk (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi girls,
I hope ye dont mind me jumping on the bandwagon.
I had 2 grade 1 blasts transferred tues 10th and due to test 19th.  Like the crazy person I am I tested this morning, ridiculous i know and got a bfn.  It was too early wasn't it??
I dont have any symptoms whatsoever bar feeling sick (which I have been from the progesterone anyway) and a horrible taste in my mouth which started today and I often get that so Im not attributing that to anything.  This is torture!!
Congrats to all our BFPs and best of luck to all the 2wwers  
   to all xx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Lirac,

Awww Thank you so much hun, still hasnt sunk in at all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Redsky3 (Aug 24, 2010)

hi there
Just thought i would drop in and say i got a   
Thank you for helping me get through the two week wait, i really enjoyed been a part of the 2ww group !! 
Wishing you good luck for the furture

REd


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Awwww red congrats hun!! Bet it still hasn't sunk in for you! 

Still hasn't for me haha xxxxxx


----------



## Redsky3 (Aug 24, 2010)

No Belle, it has not sunk in at all got the reading from beta hcg blood test today and that hit home to me its a good result,    
i am still on medication i have take them for 10 weeks,


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Well done for all those that have/had BFP'S

unfortunately, we got a BFN yesterday, i haven't been able to stop crying it feels so much worse then it did the first time round.
We will be trying again mind with our frosties - can anyone tell me how that works??

Take care all 

Lea xxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Lea,

So sorry about your result hun. Fingers crossed for next time. I've had 2 natural FET all I did was ring unit on day 1 of period then you need to complete ovulation tests and ring when your ovulating and they arrange a date to pop them bk in.

Good luck hun x


----------

